# Quick Collar Poll!



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello, 

I am about to go on a dove hunt with my dads company and there will be other ddogs there. I need to get him a E Collar. He is with a trainer right now so he has been collar condition. I either want to get the Tri Tronics Proo 500 G2 or SportDog 2400. I need to get a collar quick before the hunt and work with him with it. 

TriTronics Pro 500 G2 

OR 

SportDog SD 2400 
PS Not too worried about prices. Just want your thoughts! 

Thanks Robert


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't think the Pro 500 G2 is currently available. Might take a month or two to get one.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

TT is supposed to begin shipping G2's on the 22nd. I have used the SD2400 good collar,mine was stole out of my truck. Im replacing witha 500 G2.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

UPS delivered my Pro 500 G2 yesterday. I ordered it from Lion Country Supply a couple of months ago. Of course, my dog is training in S. Dakota right now so I haven't had a chance to use it yet. Looks really cool.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Robert,

For what you are going to use the collar for, look at the Tri-tronics G2 200 or the Flyway.

Will do everything you'll need and you'll save some money.

Vicky


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, I am going to need this collar by September 30. I dont know if I should buy the SportDog because they have been out for a while and should have all the bugs worked out on them, and they have a lifetime warranty, or should I get the TT Pro 500 G2 and hope that they have the problems fixed by then?

Help Please


----------



## Lance Vines (Feb 9, 2004)

I just got my first sport dog collar. I do not like it. Charge will not last very long and I am not getting a consistant correction. 

I have used every kind on the market. And Dogtra is by far been the best. Had very very little problems since they came out with the 1200NC. They hold a charge all week. The only thing is you need to coat the prongs with electrical coating and then cut out the tips to make them look like the TT prongs.


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Hunting,

If your wanting to use the collar mostly for hunting and then your training I wouldn't suggest the 2400. I would either go with the SD-2000 or SD-1800. That way you have the range, tone, cont., mom. correction. Then you can add another dog to it if you want by buying another receiver collar. Also, the remotes and receivers are both waterproof. The 2400 remote is water resistant not waterproof. The price on the 1800 is $239 and 2000 is $279.


----------



## callinfowl (Aug 15, 2005)

Sorry about that I am new hear,and I do not know how to delete my mistakes yet.

Question, how do you delete a post.

Please delete this post, I just looked at the faq's and I think iunderstand what I did wrong.sorry. Dan King


----------



## callinfowl (Aug 15, 2005)

Lance Vines said:


> I just got my first sport dog collar. I do not like it. Charge will not last very long and I am not getting a consistant correction.
> 
> I have used every kind on the market. And Dogtra is by far been the best. Had very very little problems since they came out with the 1200NC. They hold a charge all week. The only thing is you need to coat the prongs with electrical coating and then cut out the tips to make them look like the TT prongs.


I have a question for you .
I just bought the dogtra 1200ncp, but I don't understand why you would 
coat the prongs. I understand that you leave the tips uncoated.
But why do you have to coat the rest of the prongs ?
Could you please tell me more.

I have not put the collor on my dog yet because we still need to do some O.B work, C.C.

Thank you for your help, Dan King


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

callinfowl,

The reason most companies coat half to 3/4 of the prong is to give a more consitant correction to your dog. For example, if you have a set of probes with the insulation on them and your dog goes in the water for a retrieve and you need to give him a correction for some reason all of the correction will be delivered to the probe tips. However, if you had a set without the insulation on them the you will lose some of your correction to the water or long haired dogs.


----------



## callinfowl (Aug 15, 2005)

SportDogBoy said:


> callinfowl,
> 
> The reason most companies coat half to 3/4 of the prong is to give a more consitant correction to your dog. For example, if you have a set of probes with the insulation on them and your dog goes in the water for a retrieve and you need to give him a correction for some reason all of the correction will be delivered to the probe tips. However, if you had a set without the insulation on them the you will lose some of your correction to the water or long haired dogs.


____________________________________________________________

Sportdogboy:

Aw ha, that makes sence. So with the stock probes on the Dogtra 1200.
Do you think it would be a good idea to coat the base of the probes with plasti-coat or liquid electric tape. If so how much of the tip or point ,would you recommend leaving exposed :?: 
Seeing I will be useing the coller in water hunting conditions mainly.

Thank you for takeing the time to make things clear for me. Dan King 8)


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

callinfowl,

As for your Dogtra system I can not tell you one way or the other. I am not fimiliar with their designs. I would contact their customer service and talk with them.


----------



## Pheasanttomeetyou (Jan 31, 2004)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Robert,
> For what you are going to use the collar for, look at the Tri-tronics G2 200 or the Flyway.
> 
> Will do everything you'll need and you'll save some money.Vicky


I strongly disagree with the suggeston of a 200 -- momentary stimulation collar. The Flyway isn't all that great for the $$. You need either the 100 or 500 -- which will give you all levels of continuous stimulation.

You got a problem. It will probalby take several months for TriTronics to get out the bugs in the G2. So you should hold off for at least 2-3 months.

So if you'd rather have a TriTronics collar, you should plan to wait till you hear good things on this board.

Can you borrow or lease a collar from one of your hunting buddies or even your pro? Lots of people have multiple collars for their dogs and can spare one for several days. Offer them $$ for their trouble.

Another possibility -- pick up a used TriTronics 100 or 500 pro. Then trade it in for the new G2 in a few months.

Good luck


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

I am still having good luck with my SportDog 2400.


----------

